# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Werbung auf Downhill Board & Downhill Rangers

## noox

Ab sofort arbeiten wir mit www.mountainbikes.net zusammen. Der Shop bietet eine extrem große Auswahl an Parts, die für Downhiller interessant sind, hat sehr viele Teile auf Lager, faire Preise und viele Sonderangebote. Außerdem haben viele hier am Board schon eingekauft und gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

In nächster Zeit werden wir eine komfortable Werbekonfiguration vorstellen. Wir möchten dann weiter Firmen dazu gewinnen, bei uns zu werben. Mountainbikes.net wird aber bis auf weiteres der einzige Online-Shop bleiben. 

Interesse hätten wir vorallem an: Hersteller, Großhändler/Importeure, Bikeparks und ähnlichem.

Also Leute, unterstützt uns fleißig, indem ihr brav bei unseren Sponosren/Werbepartner kauft!

nòóx, Downhill Ranger

----------


## Ralph

Natürlich zuerst bei uns.. und wenn dann noch Geld uebrig ist.. nochmal bei uns.. und dann.. beim Rest  :Wink:

----------


## Joker

..-------------------------- pms

----------


## noox

???

nòóx, Downhill Ranger

----------


## Dirty Rider

Ihr seit auf der Todtnau-Homepage auf der Linklist aufgelistet, da kann der Felix bestimmt auch was machen, das er für euch mehr wirbt, oder ihr für ihn.

*Gruß Dirty Rider* >>www.nicolai.net<<

----------


## Ralph

Jaja.. der Fritz.. auch ein zufriedener Kunde von uns  :Smile:  Voellig sprachlos vor Freude noch, wegen unserer letzten Lieferung  :Wink:

----------


## UiUiUiUi

naja vielleicht nehmts ihr einfach die Firma die er nächstes jahr vetreibt (was auch immer es sein wird) einfach in euer Programm auf dann freut er sich und du auch.
 das ist fast schon so wie beim tapferen schneiderlein äh bikerlein ;-))

 www.party-partei.de

----------


## UiUiUiUi

oh gott ich muss aufhören nur noch mist zu posten *schäm* 
ich geb mir mühe es zu unterlassen.
verspochen www.party-partei.de

----------


## Tom

Find ich gut so warum solltet ihr den das alles nur auf eigene Kassa machen !
Den Ralph kennt man hier ja schon und weiß das er die Leute Linkt wo es geht  und unqualifizierte Meldungen schreibt  da liegt es nah das er hier auch Werbung macht er findet hier sicher seine Zielgruppe .
Solange es keine nervös zuckende Bannerwerbung is is es auch ok so !
@noox 
Hoffe der Dresdner hat euch nicht über den Tisch gezogen ist nähmlich ein guter Geschäftsmann !  
Find ihn übrigents als sehr seriösen Versand was man von manchen seiner Konkurenten nicht sagen kann !

* "Wer Rechtschreibfehler Endeckt kann sie behalten" !!*

----------


## pagey

jup..hört was der gute alte tom sagt.....

nur was springt für uns dabei raus ?? wie wärs mal mit einem gewinnspiel oder so ? der ralph muss dann für die preie sorgen ?? sowas gibts in anderen (deutlich kleineren) foren auch !!

ralph werbung is OK aber nur solange der banner nicht blinkt oder sonst für epileptische anfälle sorgt und gegen pop-up zeug bin ich auch allergisch !

--------------------------------------------------
               muuhahahahaahhahaha !!

----------


## Ralph

Für Euch springt dabei raus, dass der Noox mehr Zeit hat sich den Seiten zu widmen, und nicht mehr so oft anschaffen gehen muss um sein Leben zu finanzieren  :Wink: )

----------


## Ralph

Gegen "Pop-Up-Zeug" ist wohl jeder allergisch.. aber so Banner, die umblenden find ich gut.. wenns gut gemacht ist.. nix nervoeses, einfach mehr Info auf kleinem Raum

----------


## Tom

Wennst ein paar geile Tussies raufgibst die alle 10Sekunden wechseln hab ich kein Problem damit !! 

* "Wer Rechtschreibfehler Endeckt kann sie behalten" !!*

----------


## noox

zum Thema Pop up: Kann mich eignetlich nicht erinnern, dass ich in letzter Zeit irgendein Popup nicht sofort weggeklickt habe, noch bevor mehr als die erste Zeile sichtbar war.


nòóx, Downhill Ranger

----------


## Ralph

manche serioese Web-Zeitschriften sind ja schon so scheisse, dass sie meine unterbewusste Reaktion des Wegklickens einfach austricksen, indem sie das Popup nach 0.5 Sekunden einfach in der anderen Ecke positionieren. Da koennt ich durchdrehen  :Smile:  Jedesmal fall ich drauf rein  :Smile:

----------


## pagey

jaja ralph jetzt hast du dich aber verraten !! :-) hängst halt nicht den ganzen tag auf den XXX seiten rum dann hast auch keine troubles mit den vielen pop-ups !!

--------------------------------------------------
               muuhahahahaahhahaha !!

----------


## Chris

In Wirklichkeit verdient der Ralph seine Knete eh nicht mit Downhillteilen (weil das kann ja nicht funktionieren) sondern mit XXX-Seiten.
mountainbikes.net gibt's nur aus steuerlichen Gründen.

----------


## Chris

In Wirklichkeit verdient der Ralph seine Knete eh nicht mit Downhillteilen (weil das kann ja nicht funktionieren) sondern mit XXX-Seiten.
mountainbikes.net gibt's nur aus steuerlichen Gründen (weil er dann den Verlust abschreiben kann). Und nebenbei kommt er noch zu Einkaufspreisen an Intense ran.

----------


## noox

Was meint ihr, wie wir dh-rangers.com/downhill-board.com finanzieren... jetzt ist's halt zufällig so groß geworden, dass wir auch schon werben können 

nòóx, Downhill Ranger

----------


## Ralph

Du darfst nicht Pop-Ups mit Poppen verwechseln  :Wink:

----------


## Ralph

Sind uebrigens keine XXX-Seiten.. stern.de oder focus.de oder spiegel.de 
einer von den Dreien aergert mich immer.. bin jetzt zu faul zum schaun

----------


## flo

Mir taugts überhaupt nicht, das jetzt Werbng geschalten wird. Und vor allem noch von wem, der selber sehr oft im Forum ist und einen in so ziehmlich jedem Post dazu auffordert bei ihm zu kaufen.

Kann sich noch wer von den Österreichern hier daran erinnern, wie FM4 (Jugendradiosender) war, wie sie noch keine Werbung gehabt haben? Seit dem is der Sender einfach immer schlechter geworden und bewegt sich jetzt - zumindest unter Tags - nur knapp über Ö3 Niveau.

Das Forum und die Rangers ham einen Teil ihrer Unabhängigkeit verloren. Es ist mir schon klar, das die Seiten sich ohne Webung nicht von alleine finanzieren. Aber es gäbe auch andere Möglichkeiten. Ich denk da - der ein oder andere Wiener wirds sicher kennen - an Radio Orange, die sich seit ihrem Bestehen werbefrei sind. Finanziert wird der Sender untr anderem durch Spenden und so genannte "Radioabos".

Was ich damit sagen will is, das jeder, der gern hier im Forum ist auch bereit sein sollte einen Mitgliedsbeitrag zu zahlen. Das würde auch gegen blöde Meldungen von Anonymen Freunden helfen.

Das ist nur meine bescheidene eigene Meinung und nur eine Idee, wies ohne Werbung funktionieren könnte. Schließlich wird man eh schon von allen Ecken mit Werbung bombardierd!

Es würd mich freuen, wenn wenigstens einer auch so ähnlich denkt!

Und ganz nebenbei haben nicht alle, die schon beim Ralph bestellt haben, gute Erfahrungen gemacht!

*one love people
flo*

----------


## Ralph

Hallo Florian,  
Du kannst doch gern auch weiter über uns rumnörgeln und Deine Meinung sagen. Hier wird ja nix zensiert. 
Spenden würd ich nix. Bin ja kein wohltätiger Verein.  :Smile:

----------


## Ralph

Also mind. 1x hast Du auch bei uns ne gute Erfahrung gemacht. Stichwort Adapter  :Smile:  Das musst Du ja wohl zugeben. Und wir ham dafuer noch nichtmal das Geld eingezogen. :-)

----------


## Tom

Find dem Flo seine Meinung voll Ok auch wenn ich sie nicht teile !
Erstens ist der Ralph der einzige der hier Werbung macht (und zwar spezifische) und zweitens schreibt er auch hier im Forum und man kann dazu stellung nehmen (und das ist bei Werbeträgern eher selten der Fall) .
Nun das er seriös is wissen wir ja auch mittlerweile und dann is auch unterschwellige Werbung bei seinen Posts in Ordnung (er will verkaufen und wir kaufen ) !
Denke nicht das das in diesem Forum  überhand nimmt (Werbung) und wenn denke ich können wir uns ja dazu äußern (so wie du) .
Glaube schon das den Rangern unsere Meinung wichtig ist dazu (wegen uns machens ja das Forum) !!
Tja und den Finanziellen Aspekt hast ja e angesprochen .
Das Forum wird mit steigernder Teilnehmerzahl auch nicht gerade Billiger .
Währe gern bereit auch meinen Teil dazu beizutragen aber hab mit Werbung dieser Art Null Problemo (den Rangern hilfts und der Ralph hat auch was davon) !

* "Wer Rechtschreibfehler Endeckt kann sie behalten" !!*

----------


## Ralph

Da haette ich doch ne leckere Idee einzubringen. Mach doch dem Noox einfach den Vorschlag, dass Du fuer die Benutzung des Forums ein Entgelt entrichten willst und er programmiert Dir sicher was, daß oben die Werbung dann bei Dir nicht erscheint. 
Sind uebrigens ganze 3 KB  :Smile:

----------


## Tom

Auch ne Idee !! 


* "Wer Rechtschreibfehler Endeckt kann sie behalten" !!*

----------


## noox

Ich muss erst mal sagen, dass das für uns auch ein großer Schritt war, plötzlich Werbung zu schalten. Wir haben auch lange damit gewartet. Aber mittlerweilen haben wir - dank Euch - (selber schuld ) eine Größe erreicht, wo es wirklich etwas bringt. 

Das mit dem Bezahlen haut meiner Meinung nach (noch) net wirklich hin. Wieso sollte ich für www.dh-rangers.com oder www.downhill-board.com bezahlen, wenn ich im Web anderswo vergleichbare Gratisangebote bekomme? Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es einige hier gibt, die uns gerne unterstützen würden, bzw. das auch machen. Wir bieten euch auch jetzt mal mit den T-Shirts diese Möglichkeit, wobei ihr davon dann auch wieder etwas habt. 

Jede (Bike-)-Zeitschrift (gut die sind oft von Marken gekauft), jedes (Bike-)Video, Zeitungen, Fernsehen, ... Alle müssen sich auch über Werbung finanzieren. 

Ich bin aber davon überzeugt, dass wir jetzt nicht mehr abhängig sind als früher. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Qualität sinken wird. Im Gegenteil, wenn ich sehe, dass wir/ich im Monat etwas für unsere Arbeit bekommen, dann setze ich mich halt lieber davor um etwas Neues zu machen, oder etwas zu verbessern.

Konkret zum Ralph & www.mountainbikes.net: Er hat eines der größten Angebote rund um Downhill und auch verdammt viel auf Lager (im Vergleich zu anderen Shops.) Und genau deswegen bringt diese Zusammenarbeit beiden etwas. Wir sind nicht abhängig von Ralph. Ralph kauft ein "Produkt" bei uns: Zugriffe. Und wenn er Scheiße baut, dann weiß er genau, dass er nicht alleine, ist der bei uns gerne Werben möchte. Wir hatten in den letzten Wochen zwei konkrete Anfragen von Online-Shops zwecks Werbung. Wir sind daher nicht auf Gedeih und Verderb auf ihn angewiesen.

Ich glaube auch, dass die Bike-Branche grundsätzlich nicht gerade die verläßlichste ist. Ich nehme mal stark an, dass ihr alle schon mal g'scheit versetzt worden seit, wenn es um Liefertermine von irgendwelche Teilen geht. Ich kann natürlich nicht genau sagen, welche Fehler Ralf gemacht hat oder nicht, aber ich denke trotzdem, dass es kaum einen Online-Shop gibt, der vom Gesamteindruck besser passen würde. Und Werbung von lokalen Shops ist leider nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Wer hat schon DH-Teile auf Lager? Und was bringt einem Wiener Shop ein Besucher aus Deutschland?

Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass einigen Ralphs Posts vielleicht auf die Nerven gehen, aber denen stören vermutlich auch die vielen Posts Viel-Poster (oder gar meine (???)). Aber siehs mal anders rum: Ralph kann sich jetzt bei uns sicher nicht viel erlauben, weil das sonst sofort das ganze Forum weiß. Er ist nicht mehr der Anonyme hinter mountainbikes.net sondern jeder hier kennt ihn mehr oder weniger.

Übrigens planen wir Werbung von verschiedenen Firmen auf unseren beiden Seiten (ausgenommen weitere Online-Shops). Das momentan ist jetzt nur eine Übergangslösung. Später sollen dann pro Visit nicht ständig die gleichen Banner eingeblendet werden, sondern pro Besucher nur ein oder zwei gleiche Banner. D.H, dass man voraussichtlich nach 5-6 Seiten keine oder nur mehr hin und wieder Werbung sehen wird. Bringt ja nix, wenn du ständig die gleiche Werbung siehst. 

Die Idee vom Ralph mit der Ausblendung gegen z.B Jahresbeitrag ist ech net schlecht. Müsste man mal überlegen. Aber jetzt noch net. So nach dem Motto: Wer vier T-Shirt's kauft ist ein Jahr werbefrei ;-)

Ich hoffe doch, dass die meisten von euch mit der Werbung ganz gut leben können. 

nòóx, Downhill Ranger

----------


## Tom

Ok schick mir 8 T-Shirts und befreie mich 2 Jahre vom Ralph !!!   

* "Wer Rechtschreibfehler Endeckt kann sie behalten" !!*

----------


## FLo33

Also als erstes muss ich einmal sagen, dass ich dem flo(namensvetter, eh klar) vollkommen rec´ht geb... und zwar auf voller linie!! was in meinem konkreten fall bedeutet, dass ich echt gern bereit wär, einen gewissen "humanen" beitrag zu leisten, um dieses, meiner meinung nach doch fallweise recht sinnvolle forum am leben zu erhalten. andererseits ist die argumentation von dir,  hannes, auch irendwie überzeugend, zumal ich ja auch min. 2 t-shirts bestellt hab... 
über irgendwelche erfahrungen mit ralph zu urteilen steht mir nicht zu, da ich null erfahrungen mit ihm habe...(allerdings sehr positive mitn joker-->thx)

was allerdings noch immer der entscheidende faktor ist, ist die tatsache, dass wir ALLE hier nur gäste sind in diesem forum und das der eigentliche Macher und Chef die DH-Rangers bzw. NòóX sind/ist!!!! also werden wir uns auch anpassen müssen!!!!! den ich hoffe das jeder von euch erstens sowas wie "a gfühl fia sowos" und zweitens eine gewisse portion an toleranz besitzt...
soweit meine bescheidenen ansichten, bin mal neugierig....

- www.bmxbande.com-

FLo33

----------


## pagey

also ich kann sehr gut verstehen was der herr flo meint, allerdings kannst du das ganze nicht mit radio vergleichen, schon garnicht mit radio orange (du hörst es wahrscheinlich, aber ich glaube nicht dass du ein abo dort hast oder ?? na eben)

aus der sicht der rangers wird es einfach notwendig sein, einen kleinen sponsor zu haben..

solange dass ganze im rahmen bleibt gibts dagegen nix einzuwenden egal wer es ist (ralph,fritz,karl,franz,gustav, :-))



--------------------------------------------------
               muuhahahahaahhahaha !!

----------


## Tom

Also mit Gustav hätte ich ein Problem !!!!
Mit dem kann ich mich net Identifizieren  !!!   

* "Wer Rechtschreibfehler Endeckt kann sie behalten" !!*

----------


## Ralph

Was habt Ihr eigentlich alle für ein Problem ? Es ist doch ein ganz normaler Vorgang : Ich kaufe Banner-Werbung ein, um den Umsatz anzukurbeln. Muß ich mich jetzt noch dafür rechtfertigen und qualifizieren, daß ich mein Geld hier lassen kann ? 

Ich kann die ganze Aufregung irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. 

Außerdem gehts auch nicht darum, ob wir nun perfekt sind oder nicht. Auch bei uns ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Aber wir sind wenigstens immer bemüht, den Kunden zufrieden zu stellen und schauen auch nicht auf jede Mark, wenn es um Service und Kulanz geht !

----------


## Ralph

Nochmal zu meinen Postings : ich bin eigentlich sehr bemüht, den Shop nur ins Spiel zu bringen, wenn jemand eine Frage hat ala "Wo bekomm ich das und das".. Und das ist ja eigentlich gerechtfertigt.

----------


## noohm

So jetz mein senf
Also meiner Meinung nach geht das mit Ralphs Werbung in Ordnung solange es bei den mehr oder weniger kleinen Banner bleibt .
Werbung generell ist natürlich immer positiv im wirtschaftlichen sinne und bringt im konkreten Fall Vorteile,ne Art Symbiose, für beide die Rangers und den Ralph!
en Flo seine Einstellung Teile ich zwar nicht aber ich finde super das er sie gepostet hat !
So und zum schluß hoffe ich nicht das sich andere Händler bzw. "Onlineshops" nun vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlen und nun Weniger als vorher oder gar keine mehr hilfreichen Beiträge Leisten ..... gell Fritz 

---------------------------------------------------------------------
>> * Hartkor-Fakker*  <<

----------


## Chris

Ich glaub solange der Ralph Foes und Hurricane im Angebot hat wird's den Fritz nicht stören das der hier Werbung macht

----------


## noohm

Stümmt !

---------------------------------------------------------------------
>> * Hartkor-Fakker*  <<

----------


## noox

Fritz ist doch Distributor, und nicht Online-Shop ???nòóx, Downhill Ranger

----------


## Joker

häh huh hah ?! :Wink: 
naja, wir sind vertrieb und kein shop,
und gegen shops die werben und unser sortiment 
führen habe ich nichts einzuwenden.  :Wink: 


--------------------------
pms

----------


## noohm

Ja dann hackt halt alle auf mir rum !
Hab halt ma nen Laufrad von dir gekauft und identifiziere dich somit als shop :-) 
*schäm*

---------------------------------------------------------------------
>> * Hartkor-Fakker*  <<

----------


## Joker

jojo, sag aber bitte dazu das es ein gebrauchtes war...  :Wink: 
hoffe du bist damit immer noch so zufrieden !
hab nochmal dasselbe  :Wink: 

--------------------------
pms

----------


## Ralph

.. und 10 gebrauchte Mr. Dirt Führungen auch .. denen man das aber ned ansieht  :Wink: ) hehe

----------


## Joker

??!!??

--------------------------
pms

----------


## Ralph

:-)

----------


## noohm

Ja gebraucht aber wie neu 

Bin klar zufrieden, also vorderadsuchende Menschen: Kaufen kaufen kaufen 

---------------------------------------------------------------------
>> * Hartkor-Fakker*  <<

----------


## M@tzki

Ich finde es eine sehr gute idee mit der Werbung! insbesondere mit Ralph. Werbung ist immer gut, kommt aber auch darauf an wie! und wie, dass glaub ich weiß der noox und wird es mit ralph auch sicherlich gut hinbringen. 
Wegen dem Mitgliedsbeitrag, Ich wäre live dabei! wie auch andere hier im Forum, wenn nicht sogar alle! 
Wäre cool wenn jeder wegen "partner/werbung" schaun würde. 
Na dann, viel glück noox und Ralph! 
MFG chrisi  :Wink: RIDE HARD(TAIL)  :Wink:

----------


## Dirty Rider

Da man mit dem Ralph echt gut reden kann, finde ich es ne super Idee, das ihr für ihn werbt und mir persönlich macht es sowieso nix aus, das ihr hier Werbung reinstellt.

*Gruß Dirty Rider* >>www.nicolai.net<<

----------


## Supernova

Ich find das gut mit der Werbung! Ich würd mir nie sone Arbeit machen und so ne riesen Seite als Privatmensch unterhalten! So haben die Rangers was davon! Außerdem stört die werbung doch nicht! ICh kannte mountainbikes.net schon bevor ich ins Forum kam und so ist er ja auch hier bekannt! 

Ich weiß nicht was das gerede vom Flo soll?! unabhängigkeit verlieren?!?!
Werbung ist die einfachste Lösung! Beim Fernsehen machts auch jeder sender!

----------

